

Nigel Farage, Leader of the UKIP: Break up the Euro-zone or EU will collapse - teresko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ6_Ey_MJV4

======
nextparadigms
I love Nigel Farage. Like many other libertarians, he's been able to predict
these sort of economic disasters years ahead of anyone else.

Just a couple of videos with him:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96j0A7IXQKo>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhXqCTd8JQ0>

